# Wooden grave marker from Vimy found in NB



## jollyjacktar (14 Jun 2016)

A very interesting piece, especially for me as my great uncle Eddie was killed on 9th April 1917 and is buried at Vimy.



> Grave marker belonging to First World War soldier may be one of a kind
> 
> SUSSEX * A 100-year-old wooden grave marker belonging to fallen Hammondvale soldier, John Firman Ashe may be the only one of its kind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (14 Jun 2016)

Sussex is like the flea market capital of Eastern Canada, literally anything old can be found.  I love yard-saleing there on weekends.


----------

